# ....



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Since this topic of lube I feel strange. I'm naturally a wet kinda girl. I love drying up, and having "rough" sex, everytime we do I feel like it is was my first time. When I'm super wet I feel like I have this huge vag that someone just fisted! It is not enjoyable to me so i dont see how it could be for him. Comments plz. I know everyone is different and I know everyone likes different things. I just feel alone in this crazy world. Stupid Pregnancy Hormones!!!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> Since this topic of lube I feel strange. I'm naturally a wet kinda girl. I love drying up, and having "rough" sex, everytime we do I feel like it is was my first time. When I'm super wet I feel like I have this huge vag that someone just fisted! It is not enjoyable to me so i dont see how it could be for him. Comments plz. I know everyone is different and I know everyone likes different things. I just feel alone in this crazy world. Stupid Pregnancy Hormones!!!


The rougher/slightly dry sex is also my favorite, but not for my wife. After 20 minutes of intercourse she will begin to dry up somewhat. Although this creates friction (very tight sensation), it never really irritates my penis skin (even with the rough pulling). On her, it tears her up pretty bad. The only time I will somewhat ignore the issue is if I am near orgasm.... I will keep going and enjoy the friction. She would slap me if I stopped to lube her and started the whole "build up" process over. With a lot of lube, it does feel much looser, much less friction. We can play longer but I will keep going until I get that friction feeling back regardless....

We mostly use the lube for anal, and that is an area that 100% hurts me if it is not lubed up. I can't even move unless it's lubed properly.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dry is the absolute worst IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, is .... water drops, lube, juice, or a runny nose? Nice thread title.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> The rougher/slightly dry sex is also my favorite, but not for my wife. After 20 minutes of intercourse she will begin to dry up somewhat. Although this creates friction (very tight sensation), it never really irritates my penis skin (even with the rough pulling). On her, it tears her up pretty bad. The only time I will somewhat ignore the issue is if I am near orgasm.... I will keep going and enjoy the friction.


It's the same way (only for my wife she tends to start drying up between 7-15 minutes). Dry gives me the friction I crave during sex, and like you said tears her up badly. She prefers it as wet as possible. So we don't do it unless like you said I'm near orgasm.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd have a very hard time getting an orgasm without that friction/drying. When it's very wet, I almost feel no sensation.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

So is it bad if a woman is generally naturally wet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> So is it bad if a woman is generally naturally wet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't say it's bad... but for me it cuts the sensation and pleasure by a ton. At extreme times it can feel like it's only enough to keep me erect... but adds nothing towards my climaxing.

Your husband may feel differently though, and in the end it's his opinion that matters for you.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I am going to agree with Browncoat on this one Jellybeans. The friction also creates the "pushback" sensation. The pushback (tightness and friction) is what slightly massages the hard shaft into the prostate area. 


The pushback sensation is also created by hitting the back of the vagina, but when it's super slippery wet, it's hard to feel the back as well. Sometimes when it is to wet, I am unsure if I even have an "real" erection. 

In other words, that friction (and I am not talking desert dry, just not super wet) is the key for almost all of the sensations I feel during intercourse.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Marvel212 said:


> Since this topic of lube I feel strange. I'm naturally a wet kinda girl. I love drying up, and having "rough" sex, everytime we do I feel like it is was my first time. When I'm super wet I feel like I have this huge vag that someone just fisted! It is not enjoyable to me so i dont see how it could be for him. Comments plz. I know everyone is different and I know everyone likes different things. I just feel alone in this crazy world. Stupid Pregnancy Hormones!!!


True, when your girl is very wet the friction is missing but it`s more than made up for by the "I made her that wet!" mental turn on.

At least for me, the wetter she is the better I was.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> So is it bad if a woman is generally naturally wet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No,No,no nonononononono...not bad no


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the insight, guys.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

My GF is like you, she likes it dry, I like it any way.  When she gets turned on she gets wet so most times she like to just jump in and GO!! It's a little rougher than I'm used to but she's way, way better than the X!!

Mouse


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> So is it bad if a woman is generally naturally wet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not @ all!! I like it all ways and wetter is better for eating....can I say that here?:scratchhead:


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Never really thought about it but now i'm sure i will. I experience dry around the time of the period and it's not as nice.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

The only time I get "dry" which I consider to just be much much tighter than when we first start. It never changes because of hormonal stuff. The more we have sex the tighter I get. I have to say I love it. I think he likes it both ways because we were talking about me being so wet in the beginning and I told him that I was insecure. He assured me that he loves everything about our sex life. It always changes and it keeps us both interested. I love that we can be so open with each other and that he is honest with me. It def. helps me feel less like a FREAK knowing that he accepts me... Good God I love my spouse! (content)


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I'd have a very hard time getting an orgasm without that friction/drying. When it's very wet, I almost feel no sensation.


My husband says the same thing.....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

tacoma said:


> True, when your girl is very wet the friction is missing but it`s more than made up for by the "I made her that wet!" mental turn on.
> 
> At least for me, the wetter she is the better I was.


This is the most explicit thread I've commented on for awhile... but yeah I agree with the mental turn on Tacoma - its like the wetter she is the bigger I get, lol (like more than usual I mean)


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Sometimes when it is too wet, I am unsure if I even have an "real" erection.
> 
> In other words, that friction (and I am not talking desert dry, just not super wet) is the key for almost all of the sensations I feel during intercourse.


100% correct for me, too. Love it when the wf is really turned on, but I know it might be a long night (possibly without dessert) for me, due to her excess lubrication. Looking forward to menopause (and some lubrication help from a bottle.)


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, maybe I am on my own, but I HATE the friction... The slippier my wife is the more turned on I get. When she is SUPER wet naturally, the feeling is so soft and warm I can barely hold on. The wetter the better for me IMO, and there's nothing better for me than feeling my wife completely friction free... Fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

As a guy, I hate it when a girl dries up! It's kinda a blow to my ego. I start to think that she's loosing interest and she isn't turned on anymore and would rather it be over.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

REALLY, really wet.... with good vag muscles.... can't go wrong (so H says!).


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

crossbar said:


> As a guy, I hate it when a girl dries up! It's kinda a blow to my ego. I start to think that she's loosing interest and she isn't turned on anymore and would rather it be over.


I dont stay dry Im normally wet then dry then orgasm which it awesomeness... So it is a win win in my book, his too if we get the timing right we both finish fairly close to each other


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> REALLY, really wet.... with good vag muscles.... can't go wrong (so H says!).


JEEZ, your husband is a smart man! 

Agree!!! 

I have no idea WTF some of these other guys were talking about, "Oh no, she's too wet..."

Pffft. GTFOH! lol


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> I have no idea WTF some of these other guys were talking about, "Oh no, she's too wet..."


Kind of already mentioned it, but too wet means I get barely any feeling at all. It's barely enough feeling to keep an erection, and forget completely about climaxing.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

i got a feeling these men aren't into women being turned on.

i personally get soaking wet, plus get extremely tight, the closer i get to orgasm the tighter i am till i cum, i think there is plenty of feeling going on. :smthumbup:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

cloudwithleggs said:


> i got a feeling these men aren't into women being turned on.
> 
> i personally get soaking wet, plus get extremely tight, the closer i get to orgasm the tighter i am till i cum, i think there is plenty of feeling going on. :smthumbup:


Oh I am. In my case that tightness you refer too is far too short. It may last 30-60 seconds... sometimes longer. It's just not remotely long enough, and then I get to look forward to all that down time before any subsequent orgasms if they are forthcoming. During that downtime my wife can feel like... well like not much w/o friction.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I once dated a woman who actually apologized for being too wet too easily. She said she thought her kitty was naturally overactive and hated the fact that at the slightest arousal she would start dripping.

Personally the feeling that her girl parts are hot, wet and ready to go more than makes up for the decline in friction.It would be a drag if it made it harder for her to orgasm but as long as she is aroused I suppose there is something for work with.


----------



## Cookie99 (May 21, 2012)

Most thought provoking and informative thread I have ever read on the subject.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Well jeez. And my DH gets on to me about not being wet enough and thinking I'm not sexually attracted to him. Ugh.


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

I like it wet and dripping. Then i drink every little bit. And the soft slimey sweet taste is ecstasy. No lube just natural hormone wet. Friction - nahhh


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Interlocutor said:


> Wow, maybe I am on my own, but I HATE the friction... The slippier my wife is the more turned on I get. When she is SUPER wet naturally, the feeling is so soft and warm I can barely hold on. The wetter the better for me IMO, and there's nothing better for me than feeling my wife completely friction free... Fantastic!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is my husband as well. The wetter I get, the shorter he lasts LOL. He always tells me afterward that it is just so warm and wet that it feels so good he almost can't stand it.



SunnyT said:


> REALLY, really wet.... with good vag muscles.... can't go wrong (so H says!).


Good point! Be sure to exercise that vag. Seriously, kegals and some ben wa balls could be a friend here.


----------

